
The end of El Dorado - andraganescu
https://medium.com/grains-of-salt/the-end-of-el-dorado-b7d26bd0962b#.49nkjeejg
======
andraganescu
An answer to Ev about the apparent end of startups.

I like how Ev compares the Internet with TV, radio or cars as an industry
which will devolve into a slow behemoth entrenched in legacy corporations.

But i believe we could learn and prevent a systemic problem before it happens,
had we any interest in doing so :)

